# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Kimba, trouvée dans un sac plastique

## k974

j'en ai gros sur le coeur....on a une nouvelle invitée depuis hier samedi.Une petite chiotte si maigre,si...tout.....trouvée ds un sac plastique en forêt et au bord de mer, surement prete à être envoyée ds la mer   ::  
Plein de mouches autour d'elle,une puanteur avec le sac,avec la chaleur ici à la Réunion...et un membre scotché, la patte triplée de volume et cette chaire....et que fait elle, elle remue la queue ! avec tt ce que l'homme lui a fait, elle remue encore la queue dans son sac plastique bleu.
Mon véto nous reçoit en urgence ,désinfection,on enlève le scotch qui lui fait un garot, est dans la chair, rentré.....deux injections, et te voilà soignée petit bout. Ta respiration est élevée, il pense que c'est du à l'infection.
Tu dors depuis hier, fatiguée, je t'ai fait griller de la viande hachée car rien ne passe.
Allez, Kimba, tu vas t'en sortir!   ::  
tu vas voir, on va te trouver une super famille   ::  






on ne se rend pas compte de sa maigreur sur la photo, c'est horrible   ::  

Karine

----------


## Animarizoo

Oh mon dieu! Pauvre petite puce!  :shock:    :Frown:  
Ce que le monde peut être cruel!!!   ::  
Une chance que vous l'avez trouver.
Quelle chance elle a eut!
Bon rétablissement petite!   ::

----------


## Poupy

> et que fait elle, elle remue la queue ! avec tt ce que l'homme lui a fait, elle remue encore la queue dans son sac plastique bleu.
> 
> Karine


Et oui! encore une difference fondamentale entre les animaux et les humains !!! Ils ne font preuve d'aucune rancune, et ne sont qu'Amour et Bonté...
Pauvre petit bout..... heureusement que tu l'as recupéré...   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee: 
(y'avait quoi exactement sous le scotch ?)

----------


## Askaëlle

et un sauvetage de plus ! 

au moins son calvaire et finis à ce petit bout de chou, et ça ça n'a pas de prix pour lui j'imagine    ::  

Malheureusement on arrive pas toujours à temps pour ça    ::

----------


## Poupy

Je viens de regarder les photos de près, mon dieu quelle bouille à croquer  :kao3:  :kao3:  :kao3:  :kao3:   et ça dechire vraiment le coeur sa p'tite papate...   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## k974

ils ont du vouloir faire un pansement ou je ne sais quoi,une attelle? mais cela a du être fait tout bb,et du coup, la patte a grandi,pas le scotch, c'était à vif, chair complètement .....je trouve pas les mots!  :hein2: 

Karine

----------


## dadou

J'espère que ce petit bout va trouver une famille (et vu sa bouille je ne me fait pas de doucis). Merci pour elle   ::

----------


## Poupy

> ils ont du vouloir faire un pansement ou je ne sais quoi,une attelle? mais cela a du être fait tout bb,et du coup, la patte a grandi,pas le scotch, c'était à vif, chair complètement .....je trouve pas les mots!  :hein2: 
> 
> Karine


QUELLE HORREUR!!!!   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :demon:

----------

On dit souvent que l'homme est un loup pour l'homme ... et bien quelle insulte pour le loup !

----------

::    pauvre petite crotte    ::  

bon rétablissement a elle   ::    des nouvelles vite!!!!   ::

----------


## GUIGUIPSE

pfff j'hallucine... moi en décembre 2005 j'ai trouvé une malinoise de 2 jours dans un sac plastique, les momes jouaient au foot avec... j'ai été en urgence chez le véto qui voulait l'endormir, je l'ai prise à la maison, élévée au biberon toutes les 2 heures, stimulé ses pipis et ses cacas, éduquée.. elle a grandi avec mes chats, mes chiens et ma fille.

Puis je l'ai placé dans une famille extraordinaire et tout continue à très bien se passer, elle n'est pas avenante vers l'homme mais ne garde pas d'aggressivité.

J'espere que ton histoire finira aussi bien que celle de ma WINNIE, 

On attends TOUS des nouvelles.. Merci à toi, et caresse à la tite louloutte !

----------


## nadybool

::   bravo pour le sauvetage que tu as fait...
la petite puce est une savrée chanceuse!!! domage que l'homme lui ai fait tant voir son "bon coté"...  :grrr:  elle mérite bien mieu!!!  :ange2:   elle est belle comme un coeur, malgrés toute les traces de "l'afection humaine"...
fais lui bien des calins de notre part (je me permet de dire nous...) et je te souhaite de lui trouver une bonne famille...
 :bisous3:   ::

----------


## Urpi

Bravo a toi capucine,   j'espere que la petite va vite se retablir    ::

----------


## k974

on lui donne à manger à la pipette, car dès qu'il y a un petit bout,ça ne passe pas.Sinon,on la mettra sous perf.
j'ai vu,ils lui ont même coupé les moustaches!   ::  

Karine

----------

quelle cruauté une fois de plus, pauv' louloute...    ::  

as-tu besoin de quelque chose, hormis des adoptants ?    ::

----------


## TEXAS

tiens nous au courant et pleines de carresse a ce petit bout :amour:

----------


## Nénète

Toute mignone cette petite    ::  

Bon courage et bravo de la soigner    ::

----------


## R.I.P S

C'est vraiment trop horrible  :grrr:   ::   ::  
Heureusement que vous passiez par là   ::  
Je lui fais plein de poutoux et je lui souhaite un bon rétablissement ainsi qu'une super famille bientot rien que pour elle  :amour3:

----------


## Tisouen

Sa petite bouille m'a tellement marquée que j'en ai revé cette nuit. Dans mon reve elle reprenais des forces et jouait avec une tétine   :fou: 

En tous caas heureusement que vous etiez la, au bon endroit au bon moment...

----------


## Linka

aïe, c'est pastrès joli pour sa patte...   :| 

la maigreur sera surement rattrapée avec l'amour et la nourriture qu'elle mérite mais sa patoune, ça va être une autre paire de manche... pauvre petite puce    ::  

j'ai attrapé un lapin un fois, qui n'arrivais plus a sauter car il avait un fil entouré a la patte depuis certainement un bon moment, la patte avait exactement la même allure, j'ai mis des mois a le soigner (en prenant soin de ne pas l'habituer a moi vu que je voulais le relâcher, je vous raconte pas la bataille   :fou:  ) sa patte n'est jamais redevenue comme les autres, elle est restée plus grosse et l'articulation étaient caleuse, mais le pinou a survécu et a retrouvé toute sa pêche!  :ange2: 

tu nous feras suivre l'histoire de cette petite hein?    ::  

et n'hésite pas a demander ici si il y a besoin de dons, d'aides etc... merci pour ce que tu fais pour elle   :amour:   ::

----------


## kotillon

Quelle tronche!!!  :amour4: 
Didon c'est pas bien de me faire verser une larme dès le matin!!!
Plein de courage à la ptite chiotte!    ::

----------


## Shallow

J'espere que ça patte guerira ... en tout cas elle est vraiment toute mignonne...  :bisous3:

----------


## Alexandra7

C'est vraiment incroyable tout ce que les humains sont capables de faire subir... Heureusement que tu étais là capucine, je n'arrive même pas à croire qu'elle a été abandonnée comme ça! Prompt rétablissement à cette petite puce, au fait elle a un p'tit nom?    ::

----------


## angel77

::   pauvre puce!!!! 
arf mais quel   :grrr:   a fait ca.....

 ::   prends bien soins d'elle!

----------


## Sasa

Chaque jour on a des exemples de la cruaté et de la barbarie de l'homme, quelle horreur, pauvre petite puce!
Je n'ai jamais compris comment on peut faire ça. Comment est fait le cerveau de ces gens là? Comment peuvent-ils se regarder dans le miroir sans avoir honte d'eux mêmes? 
Bravo pour l'avoir récupérée, tu pourras la garder?

----------


## Jully

Pauvre tite puce    ::  
Bravo pour ce que vous avez fait tenez nous au courant

----------


## bianca

oh la pauvre c'est atroce    ::

----------


## crimée

aie... tss c'est dingue quand même
tite puce...   ::  

franchement que dire...!?!!!

Heureusement que tu es passé par la toi...   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## skapounkette

cette petite puce a eu de la chance que tu passes par là à ce moment là (ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a quand meme des gens qui se soucient des animaux) !!
elle est ADORABLE, espérons qu'elle se remettra vite !!!

----------

vous allez la garder ou la faire adopter?

----------


## luludu34

ho qu'elle est belle, pauvre bète   ::    heureusement, que vous etes tombé sur elle, vraiment chapeau, pour ce que vous faites, j'espere qu'elle s'en remettra, fais lui une toute petite carresse de ma part  :amour:

----------


## shaleena

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

J'ai pas de mots pour dire ce que je voudrais dire.

Est-ce qu'elle marche un peu ?

----------


## Tomclo

Pauvre petite puce    ::  
Bravo pour ce que tu fais pour elle (elle t'en seras sûrement éternellement reconnaissante !    ::   )

----------


## Lulu42

Pauvre petit bout   ::   ::  
C'est super ce que tu fais pour elle   :Embarrassment: k:   ::  
Bon courage   ::

----------


## k974

on ne peut la garder,la maison est déjà bien occupée   ::   ,
Emma, j'ai déjà envoyé les photos à Nicole et la petite pourra aller sur Paris début juin, si sa santé est ok bien sur!
on la nourrit à la pipette au rynutril là.

Karine

----------


## rea

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  

mais quelle horreur  :grrr:  :grrr: 

on ne le redira jamais assez,la curauté humaine n'a pas de limites   ::  

moi j'ai trouvé y a qqs années 7 chatons comme ça(2 différentes portées),aucun n'a survécu  :Frown:  
quand je les ai trouvé j'ai été remplie d'une telle rage,je crois que j'aurais été cap de lui crever les yeux à celui qui a fait ça   ::

----------


## rea

en tous cas elle a eu une sacrée chance   ::  

je pense qu'entre de si bonnes mains,elle a toutes ses chances   ::

----------


## k974

elle arrive à marcher et commence à poser sa patte au sol,cela a déjà dégonflé

Karine
ile de la Réunion

----------


## Mirtille

oh ca me degoute des gens pareil   ::   heusement qu'il va un peu mieu, tiens nous au courant de son evolution

----------


## taz_jrt

c'est horrible, là ça depasse les borne, je me demande comment on peut avoir l'intelligence de faire ça, c'est cruel
capucine tu es son ange gardien, je te felicite d'avoir sauvé et prendre soin de cette puce    ::  
j'espere qu'on aura de bonne nouvelle
elle le merite vu ce qu'elle a subit

----------

les gens sont vraiments des irésponsable

----------


## laetitia8989

elle est trop belle!!
pauvre petit bout!
pourvu qu'elle guérisse vite

----------


## veggirl

les gens sont immondes moi je tues le mec qui a fait ça si je le vois

j'espère qu'elle va se rétablir vite cette petite

les animaux sont vraiment étonnant ils arrivent a avoir confiance en l'homme malgré ce qu'il leur a fait subir

----------


## Pinkie

:kao7:  Pauvre 'tite puce   :kao7:  Elle à eu de la chance de tomber sur toi quand même    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## SABLE

Encore un pauvre petit etre sans défense de maltraité par des humains
sans conscience, sans pitié , sans rien, quoi ....  :grrr: 
Heureusement que vous etes arrivé à temps pour la sauver, merci à vous   ::  
Elle est très mignonne, et si on regarde bien, sur l'une des photos, effectivement, on aperçoit ses cotes, pauvre petite chérie  :Frown:  
J'espère qu'elle guérira des blessures à sa patte, faites lui de gros calins
de ma part   :amour3:  et merci de vous en occuper si bien.   ::   et de nous donner de ses nouvelles.   ::

----------

quelle chance elle a eu de croisé ton chemin ! bravo pour ce que tu as fait pour ce petit bout de chou !!! elle est a croqué    ::  
l'homme a toujours été con il ne changera pas !

----------


## Kiwette

Pauvre tite puce !!Bonne chance à elle   ::

----------


## nadybool

> elle arrive à marcher et commence à poser sa patte au sol,cela a déjà dégonflé
> 
> Karine
> ile de la Réunion


ben c'est déjà bien...
elle va aller de mieu en mieu grace a toi!!!   ::   ::

----------


## zezette

pauvre tout petit bout comment peut on faire souffrir comme ça un annimal innocent  :Frown:   ::  

c'est bien ce que tu as fait Capucine75 heureusement que tu l'as trouvée cette petite mère    :Embarrassment: k:  :applause2: 

Elle est trognonne comme tout c'est sûr qu'elle va trouver preneur et c'est sûr aussi qu'elle va s'en sortir grâce à toi et tous les bon soins que tu lui procures

 :calinou:   ::   à vous deux

----------


## Khalinette

Un grand bravo pour ce sauvetage!!!
Ma chienne Khali a vécu à peu près la même chose, elle a été trouvée alors qu'elle n'avait même pas 3 mois enfermée dans un sac de croquettes, dans une benne à ordures, heureusement que les éboueurs l'ont entendue et sortie de là!!!
Maintenant, c'est une chienne de canapé, elle est sympa avec tout le monde!!!
Par contre, elle craint toujours le bruit des sacs que l'on déplie...

En tous cas, bravo encore!!!

----------


## camiva

Oh pauvre petite bouille !!
Heureusement que tu l'a trouvé !!
Félicitation pour ton geste qui lui a sauvé la vie.
C'est formidable, j'éespère qu'elle va trouvé une famille digne de ce nom !!!
Longue vie à cette petite puce !!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Mélanie

Heureusement qu'il y a des gens extra comme toi pour t'occuper de cette louloutte   ::   tu lui a sauvé la vie, c'est merveilleux  :amour: 

Bon courage à la puce  :ange2:

----------


## k974

on ne peut faire autreement que de les sauver qd on les voit, et en ce moment, à la Réunion, je trouve que le nombre de chiens augmentent   ::   , des gens rentrent et laissent leur chien ....derrière eux   ::  

La petite Kimba nous a fait la fête ce matin! elle pose sa patte, et pour l'alimentation,elle accepte 3 bouchées et arrête, donc on continue la pipette.Sa respiration est tjs accelerée, alors j'espère que ça va aller de ce côté.

Mes chiens sont cools avec elle, ils st habitués aux sauvetages  :amour4: 


Karine

----------


## nadybool

> on ne peut faire autreement que de les sauver qd on les voit, et en ce moment, à la Réunion, je trouve que le nombre de chiens augmentent    , des gens rentrent et laissent leur chien ....derrière eux   
> 
> La petite Kimba nous a fait la fête ce matin! elle pose sa patte, et pour l'alimentation,elle accepte 3 bouchées et arrête, donc on continue la pipette.Sa respiration est tjs accelerée, alors j'espère que ça va aller de ce côté.
> 
> Mes chiens sont cools avec elle, ils st habitués aux sauvetages  :amour4: 
> 
> 
> Karine


  ::   bravo a toi...

----------


## titeleelo

Pauvre puce    ::    et bravo pour ce sauvetage... 

Plus ça va et plus je me dis que l'Homme est vraiment pourri jusqu'à l'os... comment peut on faire cela..    ::  

Comment peut on faire preuve de telement de cruanté et de méchanté envers des êtres si gentils    ::   ::   ::

----------


## k974

on a du poser une sonde, elle ne s'alimentait pas assez malgré les pipettes de rinutril.La patte est superbe.Elle est chez le véto pour la surveiller aud'hui.
Mais le pb, avec le tuyau ds la narine, elle a plus de mal à respirer.
J'espère vraiment que ça va aller, j'y retourne tout à l'heure, j'espère la reprendre pour la nuit, ainsi elle a une vie de famille  :bisous2:  .

Karine

----------


## SABLE

Merci pour les nouvelles, Capucine, et pour ce que vous faites pour KIMBA
J'espère de tout coeur que la petite va s'en sortir, ses problèmes de respiration sont-ils encore dues à l'infection ou y aurait-il un autre problème ?    Je pense très fort à cette pupuce pour qu'elle guérisse   ::   Bon courage à vous    ::

----------


## k974

soit c'est l'infection,dc avec les antibios,ça part,  sinon, c'est du aux filaires (maladie tropicale) et là.....   ::  
on sera fixé vendredi, on laisse le temps aux antibios de faire leur boulot

Karine

----------


## crimée

jsp que tout ira bien, et qu'il n'y aura pas de mauvaises nouvelles....

----------


## ALYS

> on ne peut faire autreement que de les sauver qd on les voit, et en ce moment, à la Réunion, je trouve que le nombre de chiens augmentent    , des gens rentrent et laissent leur chien ....derrière eux   
> 
> La petite Kimba nous a fait la fête ce matin! elle pose sa patte, et pour l'alimentation,elle accepte 3 bouchées et arrête, donc on continue la pipette.Sa respiration est tjs accelerée, alors j'espère que ça va aller de ce côté.
> 
> Mes chiens sont cools avec elle, ils st habitués aux sauvetages  :amour4: 
> 
> 
> Karine


Bravo Karine, 
je suis très émue pour Kimba, on attend de ses nouvelles; raconte -nous son évolution...
Je suis vraiment très affectée par toutes ces cruautés... j'ai l'impression vu de la métropole qu'à la Réunion, la condition des animaux est effrayante... notamment lorsqu'ils servent d'appats... crois-tu que c'était le sort réservé à Kimba avant que tu ne la découvres ?
As-tu d'autres photos de ta protégée ?
Fais lui plein de câlins...   ::

----------


## zezette

allez on croise les doigts pour elle, elle est trop mimi, il faut qu'elle vive

bats toi petite Kimba, tu a déjà lutté beaucoup pour être encore en vie, encore un petit effort et tu vas voir que tous les humains ne sont pas des salauds, 

tu mérite dêtre enfin heureuse, déjà avec  Karine tu vois ce que c'est que l'amour et je suis sûre que tes prochains maitres seront aussi gentils qu'elle il y en a quand même des humains qui aiment les animaux

alors courage petite chérie si mignonne, j'aimerais trouver ces pourris qui t'ont fait ça, ils ont un coeur de pierre, s'en prendre à toi si naïve, si confiante, si petite je les hais

bisous à toi ma puce  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3: 

et bisous à toi si gentille Karine   ::   ::

----------


## Junkie

:amour3:  quelle belle chienne...j'espère qu'elle va s'en tirer!   ::  

Sinon, tu dis que tu vas pouvoir l'amener sur Paris en juin, ce sera pour la faire adopter? Pour une famille d'accueil?

Enfin c'est encore lointain tout sa, espérons déjà qu'elle s'en sorte bien et qu'elle reprenne du poids!   ::

----------


## Antartica

Bravo pour ce sauvetage...  :amour: 

J'espère de tout coeur que cette petite chienne s'en sortira et pourra avoir une vie heureuse dans une famille qui lui donnera tout l'amour qu'elle mérite.

Je croise les doigts pour que sa santé s'améliore  :bisous2:

----------


## titou71

> vous allez la garder ou la faire adopter?


 Elle est à adopter

Encore heureux qu'elle a croisé ta route. Bravo et merci à toi
pourvu qu'elle s'en remette physiquement et moralement et surtout qu'elle trouve une bonne famille qui saura lui donner tout plein d'amour

----------


## Arkana

Roooh quelle horreur!! Pauv' bébé!   ::   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 
Beau début dans la vie... (Heureusement que tu passais par là!) Je souhaite à l'ancien propriétaire la mort atroce à laquelle il a condamné cette petite choute...   :demon:   ::  

Allez, avec ton amour, elle y survivra. Donne-nous des nouvelles!

----------


## k974

On a du oter la sonde, elle n'arrivait pa sà respirer avec une seule narine dispo, elle est sous perf, elle est chez le véto,qui préfère l'observer, petite nenette   ::  
je ferai des photos demain   ::   , je vais la reprendre demain.
Pour son voyage pour Paris, c'est l'association Alerte qui m'aide bcp, et j'espère qu'elle ira directement dans une famille  :bisous2:  ,car elle en a assez vu.
Ils lui ont même coupé ses moustaches    ::  

on en voit des animaux, et en ce moment,bcp plus...des gens partent à cause du chik et doivent laisser les animaux seuls.
Je dois fermer les yeux souvent   ::  

Pas loin d el'école hier, il y avait un chien...décapité  :beurk:  . Qq'un avait déposé un journal dessus pour pas que les gens le voient ainsi.Attention,en 6 ans, c'est la premiere fois que je vois ça.


Il y a l'association l'AREPA qui fait du très bon boulot ici,ils ont un site web
http://arepa.blog-reunion.com/

Je ne parlerai pas de la S.. de la Réunion, eux sauvent des yorks,cotons...alors faut m'expliquer, je n'en vois jamais ds la rue en sale état! on ne" joue" pas dans la même catégorie!   ::  

Karine

----------


## titou71

tout simplement   :grrr:

----------


## Laura07

pauvre chienne! elle a du malinois! on voit ses côtes! je pense que tu devrais la garder jusqu'à se qu'elle grossisse ensuite garde la ou fait la adopter   ::

----------

je passe l annonce pour elle et super famille demandée    ::   ::

----------

En esperant qu'elle recupere vite et trouve une famille qui lui donnera tout l'amour possible car elle le merite ...

Bravo pour se sauvetage    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## k974

on la garde jusqu'au 6 juin environ car mon mari prend pê l'avion le 6 pour Paris.Elle aura du temps pour être une Jolie Kimba   ::  

Ce matin, j'espère la reprendre pour qu'elle revienne à la maison  :bisous2: 

Karine

----------


## vodka

bravo pour l'avoir accueilli!!!la pauvre....franchement,comment etre cruel avec cette bouille si  :amour3:  craquante...franchement yen a qui ont rien dans la cervelle!!  :grrr:  :grrr:

----------


## k974

la miss Kimba est revenue, elle court!!!   ::  
on doit la nourrir avec du liquide car sinon,ça passe pas.Elle qui ne pouvait se coucher du fait de l'infection,car elle respirait trop vite, et bien, ça y est, elle peut se coucher !
La patte est très belle!
maintenant, faut qu'elle accepte de boire la paté!
la perf lui a fait un bien fou.

Karine

----------


## zezette

quelle joie!!!!!!   ::   :kao1: 

ça va venir dès qu'elle se sentira mieux, apparemment elle a beaucoup de ressources en elle

Et bien elle revient de loin grâce à toi, tu lui a sauver la vie, hum j'en connais une qui va avoir du mal a retenir ses larmes quand elle va partir n'est-ce pas Karine ?   :ange2: 

en attendant profites en bien et mets nous de belles photos de la miss

bisous    ::   :calinou:   à vous deux

----------


## k974

ça,c'est clair,ça sera très dur!   ::  

la patte,bcp plus jolie



et sa bouille!!!!  :amour3: 




Karine

----------


## crimée

tite puce...   ::  
alé remet toi vite!   ::

----------


## zezette

merci pour les photos, ah elle a vraiment une bouille d'amour  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:   ::   :calinou:

----------


## Alexandra7

Elle est vraiment magnifique! Je trouve qu'elle a un peu grossis et que sa patte par contre a diminué, je me trompe? 
rooo quand je la vois comme ça j'ai envie de lui faire plein de caresses!    ::

----------


## SABLE

Pauvre Bébé, sur les dernières photos on voit bien sa maigreur, c'est terrible......  :Frown:  je suis contetne qu'elle aille mieux, et surtout qu'elle puisse
respirer. Accroche-toi,ch'tite Kimba    ::   ses yeux en disent longs aussi, on voit bien sur les photos, ça fait de la peine.....  :Frown:  
Merci pour les photos et les nouvelles, Capucine, et bravo pour ce que vous faites pour aider tous ces animaux en détresse   :amour3: 
Plein de bisous à la petite   :amour:   ::   et on pense très fort à elle.

----------


## dody

c'est merveilleux de voir qu'elle se réttablie vite   ::  
En tout cas merci à toi pour elle!!!!!

----------


## k974

c'est pas top là
je suis repartie chez le véto, infection des poumons, c'est pour cela que la respiration augmente et que les aliments passent pas trop, injection de cortisone et on croise les pattoubes!
 ::  
Karine

----------


## titou71

Je pense fort à elle pour qu'elle aille mieux

----------


## zezette

ho m****de, je pense très fort à vous deux  :bisous3:  et je croise les doigts de toutes mes forces

allez bat toi mignonne, accroche toi petite mère la vie vaut la peine d'être vécue  :bisous2:

----------


## louloutte82

auvre choupinounette...

faut vite que ses malheurs se terminent afin qu'elle puisse gouter à une vie doce et chaleureuse!!


gros clins à elle (gouzigouzi) et bisous à toi pour ta gentillesse et ton devouement

----------


## SABLE

> c'est pas top là
> je suis repartie chez le véto, infection des poumons, c'est pour cela que la respiration augmente et que les aliments passent pas trop, injection de cortisone et on croise les pattoubes!
>  
> Karine


Comment va Kimba ce soir ? Avez-vous pu la rechercher de chez le véto ?
Croisons tous les doigts très très fort pour que la petite guérisse  :?

----------


## Junkie

Elle est magnifique  :amour3:  mais ses yeux...   ::   on voit qu'elle a souffert...  :Frown:  

J'espère que vous arriverez à la sauver...   ::   ::

----------


## k974

elle a dormi chez nous, grosse fête ce matin, elle tortille du derriere   ::   ,elle a commencé à manger du jambon par petits bouts et elle a plus mangé qu'hier,mais ça "bloque" d'un coup....on a acheté du lait pour chiot, mais elle n'en veut pas.
La cage thoracique a encore des grds mouvements.
Elle a antibio,extranase,et tolfedine à prendre.
Son corps n'a pas l'habitude d'être nourri surement  :hein2: 
On a acheté du pal aussi,en boite, elle a gouté.

(Zezette, tu es fan de ckc, la mienne a 14 ans et 3 mois)

Karine

----------


## nadybool

je vous souhaite de tout coeur de réussir a sauver cette petite merveille...
et j'éspere que quand elle ira mieu, elle trouvera de bon adoptant, car elle le merite vraiment...

 ::   :bisous3:  pour vous...
 ::   ::

----------


## SABLE

Merci pour les news, Capucine.
Donc, son état s'améliore un peu, si elle mange, meme qu'un peu, c'est bon signe. Elle n'a pas l'habitude de manger beaucoup d'un coup, la pauvre, forcément, les "personnes" chez qui elle était ne lui donnait rien, vu sa maigreur. Il faut y aller doucement, pour que son estomac s'habitue ainsi que tout son organisme. Il faut du temps pour qu'elle récupère, c'est normal et aussi des soins. Je garde espoir pour KIMBA,
maintenant elle est entre de bonnes mains.    ::  
Courage, on est tous avec vous !    ::   et on suit votre histoire    ::   ::

----------


## SABLE

Je voulais rajouter une chose : attention avec le lait maternisé, à cause de la diarrhée. On ne sait jamais......  :?

----------


## k974

bon, auj, elle ne veut plus de jambon mais des knackis, la coquine....c'est un peu mieux passé, malgré le fait que ça bloque encore, mais elle est plus dynamique, mais dans ses yeux, on lit tout ce qu'elle a vécu! et elle a un super caractere, car aucune peur (style le bruit du tuyau d'arrosage qui glisse à côté d'elle, qd des amis se penchent sur elle,etc...)
En tt cas, elle marche sans pb, sa patte est ....normale!

Karine

----------


## titou71

::   à toi
Je suis contente de voir qu'elle va mieux
Et c'est vrai que les knackis c'est meilleur que le jambon, elle est pas bête.....

----------


## SABLE

C'est bien, suis contente, petite Kimba progresse, lentement, mais surement   :amour3:   ::   continue, bébé    ::

----------


## MimiX

Haaaa WAKI sera certainement contente de voir qu'elle est moi ne sommes pas les seules sur RESCUE à venir de la Réunion    ::  


En tout cas bravo pour ton geste, la petite est vraiment jolie   :amour3:   Pleins de bisous et de caresses à la rescapée   :amour4:

----------


## Pegase2000

Pauvre ptit bout !    ::  
Les gens sont vraiment horribles avec les animaux !   :grrr: 

Bon rétablissement à la petite chienne trop mignonne   :amour:

----------


## k974

Mimi,

Waki et l'arepa font du sacré boulot !   :Embarrassment: k: 

Karine

----------


## MimiX

Arf, j'ai pas énormément de mérite non plus... Je signe des pétitions, je me renseigne et je fais la morale    ::  
Je peux pas faire famille d'accueuil, et pas de sauvetage, car maman pas content, moi pas avoir énormément de temps   :? 
Mais WAKI fait du bon boulot voui   :amour4: 
Pi toi zaussi    ::

----------


## M.V.S.D.B.M.forever

pov tite mere   ::   ::  
capucine, ce que tu fais c'est génial  :ange2:   ::

----------


## Antartica

A chaque fois que j'ouvre ce post je me croise les doigts mais ouf, je lis avec bonheur qu'elle se remet tout doucement (mais j'espère, sûrementà de tous ses malheurs.

Grosses caresses à elle  :bisous2:

----------


## k974

ce matin, elle se balade ds la maison, chose qu'elle ne faisait pas; son état s'ameliore doucement...elle a encore de la cortisone,alors pouvru que lors de l'arrêt de la cortisone,ça continue !
Elle avait un gros ganglion qui a disparu!
Pour manger,ça bloque encore,mais on la nourrit à petite dose.

Mimi,on s'était déjà parlé pour le sauvetage de Flint que j'avais accueilli, mon pseudo était k974.

Si tu veux passer à la maison la voir, n'hésite pas, mais je pars le 28 pour Marseille pour 7 jours, ma mère vient à la maison s'occuper de mes fauves.Elle viendra mettre des nouvelles.

Karine

----------


## buzz

oui tiens nous au courant.
et vivement qu'elle se rétablisse rapidement.
elle est trop mimi.
bon courage.

----------


## k974

::  



demain, véto pour bilan, de sa respiration; sinon, elle va bcp mieux.

Karine

----------

petite choutteeeeee     :bisous3:  :bisous3:  pleins de reconfort pour elle

----------


## SABLE

Quelles belles photos !  On dirait que ces deux-là se sont trouvés !   ::   Super, Capucine ! merci !   ::

----------


## WAKI

> Arf, j'ai pas énormément de mérite non plus... Je signe des pétitions, je me renseigne et je fais la morale    
> Je peux pas faire famille d'accueuil, et pas de sauvetage, car maman pas content, moi pas avoir énormément de temps   :? 
> Mais WAKI fait du bon boulot voui   :amour4: 
> Pi toi zaussi


  ::   chacun fait ce qu'il peut, meme s'il peut peu c'est mieux que rien ! Rien que de se sentir concerné et touché par tout ca c'est déjà plus que 90 % de ces blairots !

----------


## WAKI

> Mimi,
> 
> Waki et l'arepa font du sacré boulot !  k: 
> 
> Karine


  ::   ::   :amour:   ::   Regardez qui dit ça ! Non mais je reve    ::  
On se voit demain    ::   ::

----------


## byntie

suariez vous si elle serait adoptable en dehors de paris??   ::

----------


## Yofi

nan !! j'alucine ou quoi   :shock: 

bravo a toi    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## k974

Une jeune femme est déjà fort interessée par Kimba, mais vaut mieux contacter Nicole au cas où il y aurait un desistement
oui, elle peut être adoptée partout en France
Nicole
01 42 51 18 79 ou au 06 61 27 04 46

Karine

----------


## natty

Désolé byntie mais je n'ai vraiment pas l'intention de me désister, j'avais prévu d'avoir un chien à cette période (2 en fait mais nous adopterons le second dès que nous auront emménagé dans une maison) . C'est vrai que cette petite m'a fait craquer mais ma décision n'en est pas moins réfléchie.
Cependant de nombreux autres chiens attendent une vie meilleure et je suis sûr que tu feras le bonheur de l'un d'entre eux.
Par exemple la présidente de l'association qui s'occupe du rapatriement de Kimba m'a fait part de leur difficulté à trouver des adoptants, alors allez visiter leur site pour voir si le chien de votre vie ne s'y trouverez pas. http://www.alertesos.com/index.html

----------

je suis contente que vous soyez inscrite ici (c est moi qui ai passe l'annocne et quiu vous ai repondue)


merci vous avez l'air tres motivé et gentille et en plus sympa et callé sur les toutous ca fait plaisir a voir    ::  



emmahautsdeseine    ::  


fille de nicole   ::

----------

> Une jeune femme est déjà fort interessée par Kimba, mais vaut mieux contacter Nicole au cas où il y aurait un desistement
> oui, elle peut être adoptée partout en France
> Nicole
> 01 42 51 18 79 ou au 06 61 27 04 46
> 
> Karine


oh ta puce ne sera pas trop triste si tu la fait adoptée ??


comment ça je fait exprès ?    ::

----------


## natty

Je viens de transmettre mes coordonnées complêtes à votre mêre après recepion de votre mail.
Si vous avez des nouvelles de la petites Kimba je vous serez très reconnaissante de les mettre sur le forum.
Je vous remercie d'avoir suffisamment ébruité l'affaire pour qu'elle arrive jusqu'à mes oreilles (mes yeux plutôt) et je vous promet de récompenser votre travail en rendant cette petite très heureuse durant les 15 ans à venir.

----------

quand je lis cela j'ai les larmes aux yeux merci  merci pour elle  :bisous2:

----------


## k974

je suis très très contente  :amour3: 

on peut encore profiter de Kimba un mois   ::   :bisous2: 

Et oui, je ne peux garder mes protégés...  :adieu: 
,si j'avais une grde propriété,des sous, oui!


La Jolie Kimba va très bien,on a été chez le véto, c'est    :Embarrassment: k: 
elle peut manger 10 croquettes  sans bloquer, et elle remue du popotin, ramène une chaussure sur son tapis,etc...bref, elle VIT !   ::  

au 7 mai!

Karine

----------


## titou71

:Embarrassment: k:  :applause2: 
Bravo quel joie de lire ça   ::

----------


## SABLE

Quelle nouvelle !!!! KIMBA vient en Alsace !!!! j'arrive pas à le croire !!!!
Natty, c'est formidable !!!!! Et quelle joie de lire qu'elle va bien, qu'elle
mange, joue, court, oui, Kimba vit, et grace à vous, Capucine, MERCI !!!!!
La journée va etre belle, belle, .....YESSSS !!!!    :Embarrassment: k:   ::   ::

----------


## MimiX

Bonns nouvelles et rebonnes nouvelles    ::   ::   ::  


Vui mais th'abites où capucine?   :hein: 

Moi je suis à l'ouest, à la saline les bains... Je suppose que t'es sur St Paul ou St Denis?
Mais ouai ça me ferait carément plaisir qu'on ait notre petite réunion Waki toi et moi   :amour4:

----------


## kindi

:Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## rea

génial   ::  

remets nous des photos à l'occas   ::

----------


## Faith13

Elle est vraiment trop choupinette cette petite Kimba !!!   :amour3:  :amour4: 
Bravo à toi !!!

----------


## WAKI

> Bonns nouvelles et rebonnes nouvelles      
> 
> 
> Vui mais th'abites où capucine?   :hein: 
> 
> Moi je suis à l'ouest, à la saline les bains... Je suppose que t'es sur St Paul ou St Denis?
> Mais ouai ça me ferait carément plaisir qu'on ait notre petite réunion Waki toi et moi   :amour4:


  :Embarrassment: k:  Bon bah ca y'est on a mis capucine avec 4 toutoutes dans l'avion hier soir pour Marseille, l'avion était pleins mais ils sont partis !  1 toutou AREPA, Moise que vous aviez déjà vu en photo et trois toutoutes trop mignonnes de la SPA du Sud, c'est beau le travail d'équipe    ::   ::  
MimiX, on fait un conseil de guerre AREPA semaine prochaine a st benoit si tu veux mais si toi et capucine vous voulez pas quitter vot'St PAul chéri    ::    je viendrai vous faire un coucou, no pb   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Speedy

> j'en ai gros sur le coeur....on a une nouvelle invitée depuis hier samedi.Une petite chiotte si maigre,si...tout.....trouvée ds un sac plastique en forêt et au bord de mer, surement prete à être envoyée ds la mer   
> Plein de mouches autour d'elle,une puanteur avec le sac,avec la chaleur ici à la Réunion...et un membre scotché, la patte triplée de volume et cette chaire....et que fait elle, elle remue la queue ! avec tt ce que l'homme lui a fait, elle remue encore la queue dans son sac plastique bleu.
> Mon véto nous reçoit en urgence ,désinfection,on enlève le scotch qui lui fait un garot, est dans la chair, rentré.....deux injections, et te voilà soignée petit bout. Ta respiration est élevée, il pense que c'est du à l'infection.
> Tu dors depuis hier, fatiguée, je t'ai fait griller de la viande hachée car rien ne passe.
> Allez, Kimba, tu vas t'en sortir!   
> tu vas voir, on va te trouver une super famille   
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je trouve come meme sa inadmissible !!!  :grrr:  !! jetez un chien dans un sac plastique !!! Auresement que tu la trouver . J'espère qu'elle va sen sortir...

----------


## trotteuse

Voilà pourquoi je respecte beaucoup plus les animaux que les humains


désolé ca peut choquer!!!

a+

----------


## WAKI

même pas choquée    ::   Le plus dure c'est de continuer à garder une pseudo tolérance permettant de tenter de discuter avec les gens qui pensent que ce n'est pas si grave   :hein: 
Pour ceux qui font ce genre de chose, là j'en parle même pas, y'a malheureusement plus rien à faire   :lol2:  :lol2:  enfin, je crois   :suspect:

----------

a tu des phot de elle debout ???

en entière   ::

----------


## natty

Quelqu'un aurait il des nouvelles de la petite Kimba ?

----------


## WAKI

Kimba va bien mais Capucine n'est pas chez elle en ce moment donc elle donnera des nouvelles des son retour    :Embarrassment: k: 
Vouzinquiétédonpa    ::

----------


## k974

the retour!

et ma Kimba a bien poussé!!!! elle a ds le syeux plein plein d'amour    ::  
elle fait la fête, la fofolle,bref super   :Embarrassment: k: 
elle respiure bcp mieux, radio de controle la semaine prochaine.


Coucou Waki,
le voyage s'est bien passé, on est passé voir Michele aussi.

Karine

----------


## nadybool

tu pourais nous mettre des photos de son évolution?
je suis heureuse pour cette petite puce...  :ange2:  ca réchaufe le coeur de savoir que quelqu'un c'est battu pour lui sauver la vie...   ::   merci et bravo a toi...   ::

----------


## k974

elle est    ::

----------

quelle bouille cette petite et des yeux si parlant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :amour3:

----------


## Pegase2000

Ohhhhh petite choupinette trop mignonne !!!!!!!!
Elle est vraiment .... trop mignonne !!!

----------

o la piti bouille    ::   trop belel ej ne comptend vraiment pas les gens heureusemet que tu est passer par là !!!
et sa papatte elle va mieu ???

----------


## zezette

ne serais ce pas un calvalier que je vois à côté d'elle ? 

waou ! elle a changé la puce elle a repris du poil de la bête

qu'ils sont beaux tous les deux  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  je craque devant ce petit minois et aussi devant la bouille du CKC ma race préférée   ::   ::   ::  

ça me fait rie le regard du ckc c'est le même que celui de la mienne quand elle regarde le chat chez nous et que c'est lui qui est à l'honneur

il est a toi ?

en tous cas bravo et je ne doute pas qu'elle va trouver des nouveaux maîtres jolie comme un coeur qu'elle est

----------


## rea

::   ::  
ça,ça fait plaisir

----------


## nadybool

:amour:   ::   :amour3:  qu'elle est devenue belle, on voit qu'elle reprends du poil de la béte...   :amour:   ::   :amour3: 
merci pour les photos...  ::   ::

----------


## Laura31

Elle est magnifique    ::   :amour:

----------


## maureen

Peut-être "hors sujet" mais bravo à vous qui donnez l'espoir d'une vie meilleure à ces pauvres chiens.

----------


## SABLE

Comme elle grandit bien, notre petite Kimba    ::  
Et elle prend un petit bidon, c'est bien !!!   ::  
Merci pour les nouvelles et de prendre si bien soin de ce petit ange,
Capucine.   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## k974

demain,radio des poumons, car de temps en temps respiration saccadée et du mal à avaler "normalement" croquettes...
J'espère qu'on ne va rien trouver de méchant ds les poumons  :non:  :bisous3: 

Karine

----------


## natty

Je suis de tout coeur avec vous et je croise les doigts pour qu'il ne trouve rien d'anormal...

----------


## titou71

Je pense fort à vous et croise les doigts très fort pour la puce    ::

----------


## MimiX

gneuuuuuuuh   :amour4:   ::   ::

----------


## natty

En fait où en êtes vous au niveau des dons, en avez vous eu suffisament?
Dans le cas contraire je souhaiterais faire un don à l'association ALERTE, mais mon budjet est quelque peu limité (étudiante pour quelque semaines encore...)mais je pense que même si le don est petit, ce sera toujours mieux que rien.
Si d'autres veulent en faire de même, allez sur cet page où il figure un appel au don pour la petite Kimba http://www.alertesos.com/index.html
Et dites vous bien que si 10 personnes ne donne ne serait ce que 10e, le total sera tout de même de 100e, ce qui n'est pas négligeable pour ses soins

----------


## k974

bon,pas super les news 
poumons infectés mais ça avec l'antibio,ça se soigne ; elle a du baytril s.
le gros pb,masse au niveau de l'estomac et ici,on ne peut opérer cela dc elle devra avoir ts les soins sur Paris en arrivant. 
Il est fort possible qu'elle ait un corps étranger au niv de l'estomac vu que des gens ici donnent des boulettes avec du verre dedans pour faire mourir les chiens! dc elle a pu en avaler qd ils ont voulu se débarasser d'elle dans le sac plastique  et que ça lui fasse très très mal. 
Mon véto peut faire radio,etc...mais là,pour le corps étranger ds l'estomac, il faut surement une équipe véto expérimentée dans cela et équipée.
Natty a raison, il faut vraiment aider Kimba, serait ce que 5 euros !
Mon mari va essayer d'aller sur Paris et de voir les vétos que Alerte connait.Ainsi Kimba sera avec qq'un qu'elle connait.
Natty, du coup, je pense que pour Kimba,les balades à côté d'un cheval ,seront trop longues, car on ne peut dire là ce qu'elle a.Autant,après l'opération,cela peut être un mauvais souvenir ou autre chose?   ::  
Elle mange sinon bcp mieux! 3 poignées de croquettes le matin et je lui donne une par une,et ds la journée, je lui redonne svt,et ça va bcp mieux.On repasse une radio ds 15 jrs.
Dommage,j'ai les radios mais je pense qu'on ne peut pas  les scanner.

Karine

----------


## zezette

pauve petiote Kimba, elle n'a vraiment pas  de chance, mais le véto ne t'a pas dit que l'opération de l'estomac était urgente ?

mon frère à une beauceronne et quand elle était petite elle n'allait pas bien, ne mangeait plus, ne faisait plus ses besoins en fait elle avait avalé un nombre impressionnant de cochonnerie, une pierre coupante sur un bord, un sachet plastique et une poupée barbie en plusieurs morceaux dont la tête intacte avec de long cheveux

elle a été opérée en urgence, maintenant elle va très bien (elle a 3 ou 4  ans) et n'a plus de problèmes sauf que mon frère la surveille de près car elle a tendance a toujours bouffer des saloperies

----------


## k974

le pb,pour quitter l'île,il faut que Kimba soit à jour de ses vaccins (pas la rage), mais elle aura donc sa deuxième injection vers le 3 juin...  :hein2: 
et si un autre véto peut le faire ici, je n'ai pas les sous pour tt payer, car déjà mon véto est très arrangeant.

Karine

----------


## natty

Grosse déception, je l'imaginais déja avec nous la petite Kimba, mais j'espère sourtout que son estomac ne la fait pas souffrir...
La pauvre, le sort s'acharne vraiment sur elle, je suis totalement indignée de ce qu'on lui à fait subir et j'avoue ne pas comprendre comment des gens peuvent affamer et faire souffrir à ce point un être vivant...

----------


## WAKI

> le pb,pour quitter l'île,il faut que Kimba soit à jour de ses vaccins (pas la rage), mais elle aura donc sa deuxième injection vers le 3 juin...  :hein2: 
> et si un autre véto peut le faire ici, je n'ai pas les sous pour tt payer, car déjà mon véto est très arrangeant.
> 
> Karine


Quelle différence de la faire opérer ici ou en métropole ? T'auras pas plus de sous... Y'a pas de véto capable de faire ca ici   :hein2:   ? Si quelqu'un d'autre que toi prend les frais véto en charge, qu'est ce qui empeche de la faire opérer ici ? Ca doit etre très douloureux pour elle, avec le risque que ca se nécrose si tu attends, non ?

Enfin, je sais que tu fais pour le mieux   :amour:   ::

----------


## k974

on va voir avec un véto sur Paris, ici,personne ne peut pê faire cette opération et perso,peux pas payer, car déjà,elle a eu bcp de soins....
Je pense qu'à Paris, elle peut attendre 3 semaines et trouver des vétos spécialisés et équipés pour ça.
On refait une radio ds 15 jrs, là ,le principal, elle mange  :amour3: 

Karine

----------


## SABLE

Pauvre petite KIMBA   :Frown:  beaucoup de peine de lire ces nouvelles tristes
J'aimerai tant qu'elle vive, courage petit bout et merci Capucine    ::

----------


## zezette

oui pauvre petite nénette, elle a vraiment pas de chance cette petite si mignonne   ::  

sil te plait Karine continues à nous donner des nouvelle d'elle merci

pour toi   :calinou: 
pour elle    ::

----------


## k974

malgré son "truc" et bien ,je trouve qu'elle va de mieux en mieux...qui sait,ça va pê se résorber?  :hein: 
elle joue bcp, vient ns taquiner, avant elle ne pouvait faire ça car elle inspirait trop fort.
J'y crois!  :amour: 

Karine

----------


## marsangel

J'espère que la belle petite Kimba pourra se remettre progressivement, elle mérite une belle vie la pauvre.

Courage à vous et à elle

Biz

Mars

----------


## Valye57

Cela me révolte de voir qu'on puisse faire du mal à des innocents... il y a quelques années, j'ai trouvé mon Pimousse et ma Chloé dans une poubelle, ils avaient encore les yeux fermés, et j'ai porté plainte contre x, car c'est pas normal de faire du mal à des animaux... cela n'a pas abouti, mais, je l'ai fait....

Je consois qu'on n'aime pas les animaux, alors on les évitent, mais en ancun cas on à le droit de leur faire du mal... les personnes qui font du mal à nos amis les bêtes me font   :beurk:  ...

Courage jolie petite puce... le forum et ses amis sont avec toi, pour te soutenir... de tout    ::   :amour:   Valye

----------


## k974

je vais voir avec mon véto,si un véto à la réunion est équipé pour une exploration  :hein2: 
elle a du mal à manger là,ça bloque de nouveau  :hein2: 

Karine   ::

----------


## Animarizoo

Ah non...Espèrons que ça passe! Croisons les doigts pour la puce!  :bisous3:

----------


## Poupy

Oh c'est pas vrai...décidement   :Frown:   ...j'espere qu'elle va arriver au bout de ses peines cette petite chérie....
Courage à elle de tout mon coeur...et à toi....  :amour:   ::   :amour:  :amour:   ::   :amour:  ...il faut qu'elle tienne le coup...et esperons qu'elle n'ait rien dans l'estomac.....

----------


## MimiX

Pauv'louloutte    ::  


Courage   :bisous3:

----------


## k974

avec sa maman adoptive

coquine, elle a peu mangé de croquettes, mais le bout de croissant, ça va!

----------


## k974

::

----------


## vodka

quelle belle bouille elle a!!  :amour3:  pauv conn*ards ceux qu'on fait ça!  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:

----------


## Tomclo

Elle est vraiment adorable cette petite puce    ::

----------


## zezette

ho elle est trop mimi avec sa mère adoptive qui est très belle aussi, comme c'est attendrissant ce genre de photo,  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:   continue a nous donner des nouvelle Karine

----------


## dody

elle est vraiment mignone  :kao3:   merci à toi de prendre soin d'elle, elle le mérite   ::

----------

elle est maigrichonne encore la petite puce elle est tres attendrissante


allez on cherche une famille ou elle sera au calme famille gentille qui prendra soin d'elle

----------


## k974

elle est partie là haut...je n'en peux plus là..... 
on a fait un examen , elle a été endormie pour voir et là, arrêt respiratoire, oxygénée, et re-arrêt...à l'interieur, suite à l'autopsie, hernie diaphragmatique....tt l'interieur a été maltraité suite à un choc,comme sa patte... 
P.....n d'humains! vous ne l'avez pas loupé! elle qui remuait sa queue qd elle ns a vu dans son sac! un jour, vous le payerez d'une manière ou d'une autre....

Ma Kimba, tes yeux seront gravés en moi pour tjs  :adieu:  ma petite louloute

Karine

----------


## Nala77

Je suis sous le choc!   :Frown:   ... J'ai suivi son histoire depuis le début et je pensais vraiement que son calvaire était maintenant terminé et qu'elle allait enfin connaitre le bonheur! ça me bouleverse...    ::

----------

oh petite poupéeeeeeeeeee

si mignone 


tu est au paradis et toi capucine qui voit cela tout le temps tu lui as redonné confiance en l'etre humain 

pour le peu qu'elle a ete sur terre elle a connu la douceur une fois toi qui lui as donne la douceur de ton foyer les bras ouverts a pris soin d'elle combien d'autre ne le connaitrons jamais en souffrance ignorés  en souffrance parceque vous n'etes pas beaucoup a les aider




je pleure a cet instant et pour rien au monde je ne souhaiterais vivre la bas avec tous ces malheureux dans cet etat

----------

Pauvre puce    ::  



je déplace son post dans les hommages    ::

----------


## Laping

Je suis désolée pour elle et pour toi qui t'es donné tant de mal pour la sauver   :Frown:

----------


## Anaïs

chier   ::  

aurevoir la puce  :amour: 
tu t'es bien battue  :amour:

----------


## zezette

je suis boulversée, pauvre petite amour victime d'ordures qu'on ne peut même pas nommés humains, qu'ils pourrissent en enfer  :grrr: 

tu avais tant d'espoir dans ton regard et tu faisais encore confiance aux hommes

petite Kimba si mignonne tu ne souffres plus je suis sûre qu'au paradis des poilus tu va enfin connaître le bonheur tu le mérites tant, tu as croisé Karine sur ton chemin de croix, et après ton calvaire tu as connu un peu de douceur et de bonheur grâce a elle alors veille sur elle de la haut

Bon voyage petite chérie, je ne peux plus écrite mes yeux sont plein de larmes

----------


## Rozie

:kao7:

----------


## lethale

::  

Tite puce.



Bon courage capucine75   ::

----------

au revoir petit ange,   ::  
que tes tortionnaires soient punis   ::

----------


## Kalysta

:Frown:  

Dégoutée, comme tout le monde...

 ::

----------

> Dégoutée, comme tout le monde...


Moi aussi, je comprend  pas la j'ai un peu honte...

Ces ptits yeux d'ange...   ::

----------

Mon Dieu pauvre petite mère   ::  
Pu*** d'humains  :beurk:

----------


## Evema

Tu es enfin heureuse au paradis des animaux   ::

----------


## una

je suis tres triste   ::    et en meme temps tres en colere.
au revoir petit ange    ::

----------


## elisa

il n'y a pas de mot pour decrire ce que je ressent!!!!!!
soit en paix petite puce!   ::   ::   :kao7:

----------


## tekila.p

C'est horrible cette histoire...   ::  
Enfin bravo à ceux qui se sont battus pour que cette puce ai pu recevoir ne serait-ce que ce peu d'amour avant de partir...

----------


## maloun_2000

C'est vraiment dégeulasse !!!! VRAIMENT !! C******* de M******

Au moins une chose elle aura été heureuse ses derniers jours...grace à toi !! Merci à toi de lui avoir fait vivre ses moments.. 

Et toi la puce ...Repose toi, paix et joie    ::

----------


## knanou

je suis retournée .... choquée par tant d'atrocités ...   ::  
bravo capucine, bravo pour ce que tu as fait pour elle ....
je sais qu'elle veillera sur toi la louloutte ....   ::  

courage

----------

au revoir petit ange....    ::

----------

::    elle meritait pas sa ...

Soit heureuse a paradis des chiens petite Kimba    ::

----------


## Gally

Et après on entend dire que l'Homme est une espèce "supérieure". Je suis écoeurée...pauvre Kimba    ::

----------


## hindy

je n'ai plus de mot pour l'horreur   :beurk:  sois heureuse jolie poupée loin des humains 

[center:iw3wkdhg][/center:iw3wkdhg]

----------


## Lovemydogs

Soit heureuse au paradis petite ange    ::   :amour: 

Et tout sa a cause de l'homme je ne comprendrais jamais...  :|

----------


## corinnebergeron

Saloperie de vie ...

----------


## kizoprt

rien à ajouter ... juste une rage brûlante... quelqu'un a dit plus haut "qu'ils pourrissent..." j'adhère.
sois en paix bel ange..
avec toi de tout coeur capucine

----------


## thunderhead

au revoir à toi jolie fifille... désormais les souffrances sont terminées pour toi...    ::

----------


## maureen

Pauvre petite chérie.
Horrible histoire et triste fin  :Frown:  
Difficile pour les petits anges comme elle de trouver le bonheur tant que certains êtres (pas humains...) pourront les faire souffrir sans être poursuivis ou inquiétés.  :demon: 
Pas vraiment de justice en ce bas monde, mais on le savait déjà.
C'est révoltant !

----------


## Isa la Parisienne

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  
Quelle injustice...

----------


## Mélanie

Oh merde    ::  

Bon courage à toi Capucine   ::  

Aurevoir ma jolie princesse   ::   ::

----------


## MimiX

A chaque fois c'est pareil, putain    ::  
Nan, ça me fait trop chier, j'y croyais trop... 
J'ai la haine mais je suis bien trop triste pour gueuler   :Frown:

----------


## rea

put*** je suis trop choquée   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::  

m'attendais pas à ça...j'imagine comme ça doit être dur pour toi capucine  :Frown:  
dit toi qu'au moins elle a vécu quelque temps heureuse,dans l'amour d'une vrai famille   ::  

ça me fout la rage,vraiment  :grrr:  :grrr: 
j'espère que la personne responsable de ça va morflé d'une façon ou d'un autre   ::

----------


## loo

Capucine, je suis désolée de lire une telle nouvelle    ::  

Comme Rea j'espère que la roue tournera pour le (ou les) responsable

----------


## KITTY

:kao7: 
au revoir    ::

----------

saloper** d'humains!!!!!!!!!!!!
l'enfer est encore trop doux pour eux  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr: 
pauvre ptit   :ange2:  amuse toi bien au paradis des animaux toi qui n'en voulait même pas à notre sous race  ça me fait   :beurk:  de voir ce que l'on peut faire à des êtres si innocents nous qui sommes soi disant la race la plus intelligente pffffffffffffffff 
que ceux qui ont fait ça soient    ::   et pourrissent

----------


## cathcat

je suis de tout coeur avec vous...

bouleversée pour la petite Kimba qui a subi ,sans pouvoir se défendre, l'ignominie d'un taré

bouleversée par la souffrance que vous endurez. 
il vous faut être forte, d'autres petits êtres à la merci de la cruauté sans limite ont besoin de vous.

révoltée par la toute puissance de sadiques malades qui restent inpunis et peuvent recommencer; 
l'histoire de Kimba et de votre combat devrait pouvoir être dénonçée publiquement afin de sensibiliser les gens sur ces actes odieux, faute de pouvoir leur faire payer. 
mais la loi, même celle qui touche la répression d'actes de cruauté envers les animaux, n'est que leurre.

le plus dur est de devoir faire avec cet état de fait

courage Capucine,
 vous êtes la seule a avoir donné de la douceur, de l'amour et du réconfort à ce petit être qui, gràce à vous, est parti en oubliant tout le reste.
courage à tous

----------


## Highfive

Pauvre tite mère, qui dans son malheur a quand même eu la chance de croiser la route de gens qui l'ont aimée et qui ont tout fait pour la sauver jusqu'au bout.
J'en suis toute retournée   ::   car comme beaucoup, j'ai suivi l'histoire de cette puce depuis le début et j'ai aussi espéré que son avenir soit bien plus doux que son passé..
Je trouvais qu'elle avait un regard très impressionnant, ses grands yeux dans cette petite bouille..
Adieu Kimba, repose en paix maintenant.

----------


## charliemax

J'ai suivi le post moi aussi , j'esperais vraiment que ça irait pour elle    ::   , 
aurevoir petite puce , sois heureuse là où tu es , cet bande de co****ds qui t'on fait souffrir le paierons   :grrr:  , on pense à toi ma belle t'as eu un tout petit peu de chance dans ton malheur d'avoir rencontré des personnes aimantes... Bon courage à toi capucine  :bisous3:

----------

la petite loute    ::   je suis extrêmement peinée, pour toutes celles et ceux qui ont oeuvré pour elle, qui l'ont choyé, suivie...   :Frown:  

pars en paix mini beauté, que tes bourreaux payent   :ange2:

----------


## cael60

pauvre petite mémère elle était si mignone !!!! je suis très triste bon vent petite Kimba au paradis des chiens tu ne trouveras que des ames gentilles et merci beaucoup à cette famille qui a pu t'aimer quelques temps    ::   ::

----------


## delph68

Quelle tristesse de trouver Kimba dans les hommages !!
J'en ai les larmes aux yeux...

J'espère de tout mon coeur que ces monstres paieront un jour très cher ces actes de barberies   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr: 

Repose en paix   ::

----------


## mori

Une bien jolie petite chienne, un innocent petit ange. 
C'est vraiment triste.
Impossible d'oublier son regard.
Bravo pour tout l'amour et tous les soins que vous lui avez apporté.
Je suis sure que vous vous retrouverez.
M.

----------


## veggirl

au revoir petite puce tu étais si innocente    ::  

j'espère que le monstre qui t'as fait ça pourrira en enfer

----------


## uria83

....   ::  
Pauvre petite Kimba ... je ne trouve pas les mots...
Bravo à toi capucine qui a su lui apporter le peu de bonheur qu'elle a du connaitre....
Kimba est avec les   :ange2:   et je pense à toi qui lui a tant apporté et qui doit être très mal... mes pensées vous accompagnent toutes les deux... courage...  :bisous3:

----------


## maloo

Adieu Kimba  :ange2:   tendres pensées à tous ceux et celles qui se sont devoués pour ton sauvetage.......Sois heureuse.......pauvre puce   ::

----------


## camiva

Je suis dégoutée !!!   ::  
Pauvre petite puce !!
Heureusement que pour ses derniers jours elle a connut le bonheur !!!   ::

----------


## denpasar

punaise.. on y croyait tous...


Les humains me dégoutent vraiment

Bon courage capucine  :Frown:   et encore merci pour tt ce que tu as fait pr elle.

----------


## ALERTE

::   ::   :amour:  KIMBA tu dois etre  sur  l arc en ciel où sont tous tes amis chiens
veille bien sur NOUS et sur tous tes amis qui souffrent encore ici sur cette TERRE ou les humains sont trop cruels
FAIS des caresses à tous ceux qui sont avec TOI 
FAIS comprendre aux hommes que nous qui avons essayé de te sauver nous avons cette HAINE envers ceux qui t ont torturée
tu as connu un peu d amour auprèsd e KARINE et de sa famille
KIMBA je garderais dans mon coeur et dans mes yeux ton regard filou et confiant
JE T AIME pour ce que tu représentes 
nous allons continuer notre combat pour TOI 
REPOSE EN PAIX PETITE KIMBA
 :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
Merci à tous ceux qui nous ont aidés dans ce combat que nous ne pouvons poursuivre pour KIMBA, en sa mémoire 
merci à ceux qui nous ont aidé par des dons 
merci à ceux qui ont voulu l adopter
MERCI KIMBA pour le lien que tu as été entre certains humains dignes de ce nom
NICOLE   ::

----------


## titou71

Je suis écoeurée. Depuis le début je suis sa terrible histoire et au moment où sa chance arrive et que tout le monde y croyait elle est partie à cause de ..... (je ne trouve pas de mots assez violents pour qualifier ces genres de personnes que je considère comme des grosses ME.DES)
Mon dieu que le monde a été injuste avec toi jolie Kimba, sois heureuse là où tu es   ::  
Après tout ce que tu as enduré tu mérite d'être joyée au paradis des chiens et j'espère qu'ils t'ont réservé une énorme place.

Karine je pense fort à toi, ça doit être très dur pour toi mais grâce à toi et à ta famille elle a fini ses jours entouré d'amour. Merci à toi d'avoir fait tout ce que tu as fait pour elle, elle ne t'oubliera jamais d'où elle est et nous nous ne l'oublierons jamais

----------


## titane

::   ::   ::   ::   Suis de tout coeur avec toi Karine  :bisous3:  Plein de bisous à notre belle Kimba   ::   qui, j'espère, est en paix maintenant  :Frown:

----------


## fauve

Petite Kimba, encore si innocente, victime de l'égoisme humain. On pourrait croire ces actes de cruautés bestiaux et primaires, mais en fait non, ça touche encore une bonne partie de l'humanité.

J'ai honte de faire partie de cette race, et me sens bien plus animale qu'humaine.

Le principal est que tu sois partie digne, dans le repect et le soutient jusqu'à la dernière seconde et l'amour, qui lui, en revanche, sera éternel.
On perd un corps, mais on perd pas une âme, un esprit, un coeur.

Jamais rancunière, t'as donné une bonne leçon à tous. Si seulement t'avais eu les moyens de te défendre face au sadisme d'un homme, des hommes...

Jolie comme tu es, je ne me fais pas de soucis pour te trouver un copain au paradis !

Kiss et courage à Karine, tu lui as permis de partir en paix et tu peux en être fière.
Maintenant que tu as accompli un "devoir", un autre t'attend sans doute.

----------


## k974

je ne peux pas écrire...
ce matin, elle n'est pas là pour la big fête....Valentin,mon petit dernier, a cherché son étoile hier soir,elle brille très très fort   ::

----------


## chacha

je ne sais pas quoi dire....les larmes coulent sur mes joues.....je t'envoie pleins de bisous pour te réconforter.....un peu...

Kimba...une bouille en or....pauvre petite puce encore victime de la cruauté humaine...

 ::

----------


## kaly2

repose en paix la puce et bon courage a vous c un tres mauvais moment a passer.
il y a vraiment des c... sur cette terre, qui meriteraient...  :demon:

----------

> je ne peux pas écrire...
> ce matin, elle n'est pas là pour la big fête....Valentin,mon petit dernier, a cherché son étoile hier soir,elle brille très très fort


Mon Dieu je viens juste de découvrir cette histoire et au fur et à mesure des posts j'avais vraiment la Haine, la Rage contre ces Assassins   :grrr: 

C'est ignoble, si on avait pu les coincer sur le fait et leur faire avaler le même poison avant de les enfermer eux aussi dans un sac poubelle (en guise de cerceuil, ils ne méritent pas mieux...)

et quand je lit le dernier post : le petit Valentin qui cherche l'étoile du petit ange, ça me déchire le coeur de part en part 

C'est sûr qu'elle brille très très fort dans le ciel et malgré son départ il est certain qu'elle doit vous aimer plus que tout car après le magnifique combat que vous avez mené pour elle et tout cet amour que vous lui avez porté, elle ne peut que penser à vous maintenant et vous remercier du fond de son petit coeur

J'en pleure et pourtant je ne la connaissais pas mais tous les rescuriens ont les mêmes émotions lors de maltraitance, on a vraiment la Rage, la Haine il n'y a pas de mots, et lors de décès après un tel combat ça fout vraiment le moral à zéro mais il faut se dire que tout cela nous rend plus fort et nous donne encore plus de hargne pour continuer à se battre pour les autres...

Adieu Kimba et que Dieu te protège   :bisous3:

----------


## patricia-dogue-13

Pauvre Kimba   ::   comment ne pas avoir de haine,le monde est vraiment pourri!!!!
Capucine,comme je te plainds   ::    courage!!

repose en paix petite merveille   ::   ::  

encore une belle étoile qui nait   ::   ::

----------


## aurore

Oh non... je suis trop bouleversée... je ne sais pas quoi dire pour toi, jolie Kimba...

Je pense très très fort à toi, Karine, et à ta famille: vous vous êtes investis pour cette petite puce, vous lui avez donné du bonheur... mais les méchants ont gagné et c'est dégueulasse...

Je t'embrasse très fort et te souhaite beaucoup de courage... ainsi qu'au petit Valentin.  :bisous3:

----------


## Rhapsodie

Oh non...

Je suivais cette histoire même si je n'intervennais pas, petit ange, fais de jolis rêves, garde les yeux fermés, là où tu es la nuit est douce et remplie de lumière.

 ::   ::

----------


## Shallow

> Oh non...
> 
> Je suivais cette histoire même si je n'intervennais pas, petit ange, fais de jolis rêves, garde les yeux fermés, là où tu es la nuit est douce et remplie de lumière.


idem ... 

ça fait vraiment un choc ...    ::

----------


## sos-lolo

capucine c'est maintenant ton chien????? et sinon heureusement que quelqu'un la retrouvée c'est toi qui la retrouvé???

----------


## titou71

> capucine c'est maintenant ton chien????? et sinon heureusement que quelqu'un la retrouvée c'est toi qui la retrouvé???


Je crois que tu n'as pa lu toute les pages  :?   oui c'est bien elle qui l'a retrouvé mais la petite chienne est malheureusement décédée hier

----------


## sos-lolo

ok snif alors je suis tres triste    ::   ::   :kao7:

----------


## shaleena

Putain, des fois y'a des coups de fusil qui se perdent

----------


## SABLE

Je viens juste de lire et d'apprendre le décès de cette petite chérie.......  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  je suis très, très triste......j'espérais tellement qu'elle allait survivre.......  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  les larmes coulent ...... je n'ose dire ce que je souhaite à ces monstres qui lui ont fait du mal......  :grrr:  :grrr: 
Merci, Capucine, d'avoir pris soin de Kimba pendant ces quelques temps
et de l'avoir aimé et choyé comme elle le méritait. 
Courage à vous. Et continuez le combat, il y en a tellement d'autres........  :Frown:

----------


## soleil de floride

Petite KIMBA, repose en paix !!!

Je souhaite tout le malheur de la terre à tes bourreaux !!!!

----------


## i.corbeau

> je ne peux pas écrire...
> ce matin, elle n'est pas là pour la big fête....Valentin,mon petit dernier, a cherché son étoile hier soir,elle brille très très fort



"Quand tu regarderas le ciel, la nuit, puisque j'habiterai 
dans l'une d'elles, puisque je rirai dans l'une d'elles, 
alors ce sera pour toi comme si riaient toutes les étoiles. 
Tu auras, toi, des étoiles qui savent rire ! " 
(Le Petit Prince, Antoine de Saint-Exupéry)

----------


## bebetheo

quel courage tu as eu, malheureusement on ne pas pas dire pareil pour ceux qui ont oser faire du mal a cette pauvre petite louloutte, quel etre humain peut oser faire une chose aussi horribl   ::   petite louloutte qui grace a toi a repris courage et esperance, la vie est si injuste parfois    ::   enfin felicitation a toi tu as eu beaucoup de courage, une pensee a une loulotte qui a rejoins le paradis des chiens   ::

----------


## juju74

J'ai le coeur très serré, je suivais cette petite puce depuis le début et comme vous tous elle m'avait fait craquer    ::    Je te souhaite bonne route petit ange   :ange2:

----------


## k974

la maison est toute bizarre sans elle.....

Merci pour le Petit Prince, c'est exactement notre pensée....

cela fait deux chiens sauvés coup sur coup qui sont partis,Mickey avait 10 ans, mais Kimba avait toute la vie devant elle...


Karine

----------


## sos-lolo

je suis encore trise aujourd'hui

----------


## angel77

:Frown:  ......courage capucine...

----------


## titou71

2 jours sont passés et je ressents toujours autant de peine pour Kimba et pour toi  :bisous3: 
Et toujours autant de haine contre ceux qui ont pu lui faire ça  :beurk:

----------


## k974

ça restera gravé, ses yeux resteront gravés...

Karine

----------


## Maya83

Adieu beauté... la vie est trop injuste car toi tu es au ciel alors que le c****** qui t'as fait ça est toujours là...

Je pense fort à toi petite puce qui n' a pas connu assez longtemps le bonheur...

 ::

----------


## sos-lolo

moi je suis aussi triste aujourd'hui que quand ma chienne et mort

----------


## karnala

oh non!  :kao7:  :kao7: 

J'avais suivi l'histoire de Kimba depuis le début, et j'avais beaucoup d'espoir pour elle, je croyais vraiment que tout irait mieux pour elle, qu'elle avait vécu le pire et qu'il lui restait le meilleur à vivre pour de longues années. C'est injuste que ça se termine comme ça  :kao7:  .

Merci Karine de lui avoir fait connaitre l'amour et le bonheur dans ta famille, et je suis sure que maintenant elle veille sur vous avec son magnifique regard plein de tendresse.

Au revoir jolie petite Kimba, toi qui continuais à aimer les humains malgré l'horreur que tu avais subie. Tu ne souffres plus maintenant.   ::

----------


## natty94

_Oh non pas elle...   
Pauvre petite puce.   
Je pense bien fort a toi et repose en paix....  :ange2:_

----------


## nathou

::   ...........je n'ai même plus de mots...........courage, bisou nathou

----------


## sos-lolo

oui

----------


## Estellou77

pauvre petite puce je croyais qu'elle allait enfin connaitre le bohneur 
bravo karine pour ce que tu as fais et j'espère que ceux qui l'ont maltraité le paieront un jour
repose en paix  kimba   ::

----------


## CocoTapioca

Je suis trop triste...
j'etais tombee sur son histoire que j'essayais de suivre et deseperee malgre mon emploi du temps charge
je suis ecoeuree   ::  

RIP jolie princesse   ::  

Bravo a toi Karine

----------


## missmarie

mon dieu    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 
quel c** d'humain c'est horrible !!!!
la capucine je suis entain de pleuré pour la petite pupuce    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 
je fais un gros a toi,a ta familles et tout se qui ont aider la pupuce !!!!!!!  :calinou:  :calinou:  :calinou:  :calinou:  :calinou:  :calinou:  :calinou:

----------

:adieu:   ::   ::   :kao7:  :kao7: 
*trouve pas de mots...*

----------


## magalie35

La vie est trop injuste   :Frown:  ......petite Kimba......courage Capucine

----------


## blush

*J'men souviens de cette histoire, ca me souleve le coeur ...c'est encore une fois trop triste.

La méchanceté humaine qui me donne chaque jour la non-envie de vivre et de grandir dans ce monde .... de participer par a son fonctionnement . 

Toutes ces pages pour dire à Kimba, qu'elle n'a pas eu de chance, que tout le monde sur Rescue est avec elle où qu'elle soit ... Toutes ces pages de ce forum de ce topic sont émouvantes ... 

Encore une fois, Adieu Kimba ...*  :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## nadybool

> Je suis sous le choc!    ... J'ai suivi son histoire depuis le début et je pensais vraiement que son calvaire était maintenant terminé et qu'elle allait enfin connaitre le bonheur! ça me bouleverse...


oui, moi pareil...  :Frown:  
je me disais que le pire était passer, mais vu les problémes qu'elle a eu je me posais quelques questions...  :? 
je suis vraiment navrée de ce qui c'est passer... j'éspére qu'elle repose en paix là où elle est... en tout cas, tu lui as donner beaucoup de bonheur durant le temps qu'elle t'a connue... il vaut peut etre mieu qu'elle soit partie aprés avoir était endormi, ca lui a éviter de trop soufrir...  :bisous3:   ::  
tu as fais tout ce que tu pouvais pour elle... chapeau a toi...   ::   et courage car ca doit étre dure...  :bisous3:

----------


## Tomclo

OH non c'est vrai !!!!!!!    ::   ::  
Ptite puce    ::  
Bon voyage ...

----------


## SABLE

Bonne nuit, mon petit ange, repose en paix...........  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## k974

bjr à tous,

j'ai besoin de vous pour trouver une famille,on vient de trouver un croisé épagneul jeune, 9 mois-1 an , je vais de ce pas dans adoption urgente.
Kimba nous regarde et va veiller sur lui   ::  
On était en rando en pleine forêt,et on est tombé sur lui, et il nous a suivi.Il était affamé   ::  

Merci......

Karine

----------


## kizoprt

l'ange kimba l'a guidé jusqu' à vous..
elle n'en a pas fini de nous hanter ..mais de nous inspirer.

----------


## inti

Oh non!Pauvre petite puce!Au moins,elle a connu l'amour d'un foyer!  :calinou:  RIP Kimba!  :Frown:

----------


## Askaëlle

Pov' Puce c'est écoeurant    ::   ::   ::

----------


## walisépa

[center:1wlkmwtg]Oh mon dieu pauvre pitchoune!

Elle était a croquer..
Comment peut on faire de mal à ce petit être...l&#39;humain est cruel!

Bravo a toi de l&#39;avoir accompagné et de t&#39;être battue pour elle![/center:1wlkmwtg]

----------


## coeurforum

honte au responsable de cette cruauté , en espérant que l'enfer existe et que celui ci aille !!!

----------


## Angel_tentador

Toutes mes condoleances pour la p'tite Kimba. Moi aussi je suivais le post. Je la trouvais tellement belle... Je suis fière de voir que des gens comme vous ont fait autant pour elle et je suis sure qu'elle vous en sera a jamais reconnaissante.

J'espère que le p'tit chien trouvera une famille si ce n'est deja fait.

Petites pensées pour Kimba et pour tous les animaux qui souffrent.

Angel

----------

> elle est partie là haut...je n'en peux plus là..... 
> on a fait un examen , elle a été endormie pour voir et là, arrêt respiratoire, oxygénée, et re-arrêt...à l'interieur, suite à l'autopsie, hernie diaphragmatique....tt l'interieur a été maltraité suite à un choc,comme sa patte... 
> *P.....n d'humains! vous ne l'avez pas loupé! elle qui remuait sa queue qd elle ns a vu dans son sac! un jour, vous le payerez d'une manière ou d'une autre....*
> 
> Ma Kimba, tes yeux seront gravés en moi pour tjs  :adieu:  ma petite louloute
> 
> Karine


J'avais suivi comme beaucoup ici l'histoire de cette petite louloute...
Et là, je la vois dans les hommages...
 ::  

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi.  :bisous3:

----------


## Stup

Je viens de lire les 9 pages et j'ai les poils errissés... Je ne m'attendais vraiment pas à une telle finalité, j'ai même cru plusieurs fois que je m'étias trompée de sujet, que j'étais dans les sortis d'affaires.... 'tain je suis choquée...    ::

----------


## gaelle68

c'est horrble se qu'on lui a fait elle es belle comme un coeur quel cruoter fai lui plin de bisou et quel se retablise vite ce n'est pa un malinois?

----------


## Angel_tentador

> c'est horrble se qu'on lui a fait elle es belle comme un coeur quel cruoter fai lui plin de bisou et quel se retablise vite ce n'est pa un malinois?


Kimba est parti au PARADIS....   ::  

Angel

----------


## gaelle68

a mince jespere quel est heureuse maintenant el rencontrera pe etr mon toutou vu que cetai un malinoi
desoler mais j'avais pas vu car jai pa u le tem de lire les 9 page

----------


## luna9394

:kao7:  Je suis vraiment attristée et même dépitée par l'histoire de Kimba... des histoires telles que celles-ci ne devraient pas exister et sont pourtant nombreuses... 

Ce ptit bout de chien à eu confiance dès le premier instant et a su pendant quelques jours ce que signifiait être aimé...

C'était vraiment une tite puce en or, et nous pensons tous et toutes très fort à elle...

Merci pour avoir tenté de la sauver, de toute façon personne n'aurait pu faire mieux... et courage pour les futurs sauvetages que tu auras la gentillesse de faire...   :applause2:

----------


## Raven

Honte d'être humaine.


Bon courage capucine    ::

----------


## countrydob8

*Oh p'tite bouille d'amour chérie..toute confiante qu'elle est,ça fait VRAIMENT c...ce genre de connard qui agissent de cette façon!!!  :grrr:  :grrr:  Bravo à toi pour l'avoir secourue et lui faire connaitre qu'il se trouve des zumains aimants et protecteurs..  k:    
Comment va t'elle aujourd'hui, pas une tite foto ?...    :amour:*

----------


## luna9394

Heu... Countrydob8, t'as pas dû lire l'histoire de Kimba jusqu'au bout...   :?   ... la puce est morte ! Elle était trop mal en point...    ::

----------


## countrydob8

> Heu... Countrydob8, t'as pas dû lire l'histoire de Kimba jusqu'au bout...   :?   ... la puce est morte ! Elle était trop mal en point...


*Ah..grrr...  :grrr:  leure2:  leure2:  Pauv ti ange...  :ange2:     *

----------


## Kiwette

::  je n'avais pas vu les dernière nouvelles !
En tout cas tu as été géniale pour elle !
merci

----------


## brooklyn

je n'es plu de mot
je n'arrive meme plu a lire les derniers post tellement mes yeux sont rempli de larmes

pauvre petit toutou tu ne mérité pas sa , mais au moin maintenant ont est sur que tu n'auras plu a subir de tel cruauté, reposre en PAIX tu le mérite !

ont pense a toi, petite bouille d'Ange

R.I.P  puce   ::  

merci et bon courage pour la suite a vous , vous qui leur avais au moin fais connaitre le coeur chaleureux d'un vrai foyer, l'amour, la tendresse... Merci pour Elle   :amour4:

----------


## titou71

> *Oh p'tite bouille d'amour chérie..toute confiante qu'elle est,ça fait VRAIMENT c...ce genre de connard qui agissent de cette façon!!!  :grrr:  :grrr:  Bravo à toi pour l'avoir secourue et lui faire connaitre qu'il se trouve des zumains aimants et protecteurs..  k:    
> Comment va t'elle aujourd'hui, pas une tite foto ?...    :amour:*


Tu n'a pas dû lire tout le post, elle nous a quitté   ::

----------


## still69

Pauvre petite puce! Repose en paix la haut...
Comment peut-on faire du mal aux animaux? aucun mot ne me vient à l'esprit pour qualifier ces gens...
Bravo Karine pour tout ce que tu as fait pour elle !

----------


## SAB680

> elle est partie là haut...je n'en peux plus là..... 
> on a fait un examen , elle a été endormie pour voir et là, arrêt respiratoire, oxygénée, et re-arrêt...à l'interieur, suite à l'autopsie, hernie diaphragmatique....tt l'interieur a été maltraité suite à un choc,comme sa patte... 
> P.....n d'humains! vous ne l'avez pas loupé! elle qui remuait sa queue qd elle ns a vu dans son sac! un jour, vous le payerez d'une manière ou d'une autre....
> 
> Ma Kimba, tes yeux seront gravés en moi pour tjs  :adieu:  ma petite louloute
> 
> Karine


Pauvre bête !
Sab.

----------


## agnes richl

bravo à toi pour ton dévouement.
bonne route à la petite puce.    ::

----------


## k974

cela fait un mois, c'est bète,on a gardé son carnet de santé,son seul vaccin en espoir d'une vie meilleure   ::  

ce matin,au marché,plein de chiens seuls,ils avaient un pb de patte, ou gale....chienne en chaleur qui se fait prendre par une meute....pffffffffffff


Karine

----------


## zezette

on pense a toi jolie Kimba, au paradis des poilus tu doit bien t'amuser avec tous les autres   ::  

Capucine 75 je comprends ton découragement, quelle horreur, quelle vie pour tous ces pauvres chiens, mais il faut garder espoir, un jour peut être............ IL Y A URA MOINS DE C*** HUMAINS SUR CETTE TERRE  :bisous3:

----------


## Over Light

[center:2fp1m3cb]*Hé après on veux euthanasier des animaux parce qu&#39;on sais plus quoi en faire
Franchement moi je dirais que c&#39;est les humains qu&#39;ils faut euthanasier ( pas tous, c&#39;est magnifique ce que t&#39;a fait ) car franchement ils savent plus quoi faire ...
Rhaaa sa m&#39;enervveeeeeeeeee   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:* [/center:2fp1m3cb]

----------


## misol11

la pauvre, c'est horrible    ::

----------


## deviers

mon dieu mais quelle histoire horrible, j'ai les larmes qui coulent, pauvre cherie et quels .............ces humains
Felicitations à toi, chapeau  et courage, courage   ::   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee: 
 :kao7:

----------


## AyO_o

non mais ya des gens *** kd mm c pa possible detre né comme sa on est des humain on a été créé avec d'otre créatures c pour les traiter kom nous on é tous mortels tous sur une mm planete alors SOLIDARITé    ::  


 :saute2:    NON MAIS     ::

----------


## AyO_o

non mais ya des gens *** kd mm c pa possible detre né comme sa on est des humain on a été créé avec d'otre créatures c pour les traiter kom nous on é tous mortels tous sur une mm planete alors SOLIDARITé    ::  


 :saute2:    NON MAIS     ::

----------


## babette

::   ::   adieu petite kimba, petite chienne martyr,ton amour pour l'homme etait sans fin il t'a couté la vie et petite princesse j'espere que tu ne seras pas morte pour rien que cette chaine humaine soit soudée pour que cesse toutes ces horreurs commises sur l'animal,tu resteras à jamais ds nos coeurs et dis biens la haut à tous tes amis que nous continuerons notre combat,pour vous tous,pour qu'à tout jamais cesse la barbarie des hommes       à toi capucine,aux nom de ts les animaux martyrs  MERCI   ::   ::

----------


## Emi_21

C'est les larmes aux yeux que je viens de suivre la triste histoire de la petite Kimba.
Karine, merci pour ce que vous avez fait pour elle et sutout pour l'amour que vous lui avez donné. Ainsi que pour tous ces malheureux loulous que vous recueillez, soignez et aimez.
Tendres pensées pour la petite puce    ::

----------

Bonjour,

Je me joins à tout le monde ici pour te dire a quel point je suis peinée pour toi (et dégoutée encore et tous par la betise et cruauté humaine).............................

Bon courage Karine, et bon voyage a toi petite Kimba.....   ::

----------


## k974

elle est partie depuis fin mai mais tjs là par sa présence, elle ns manque bcp   ::   ...je le disais hier encore en rando...je l'imaginais se balader avec nous   ::  
Il nous reste que son carnet de santé   ::    que l'on gardera....
On avait tt d'espoir pour la sauver, j'arrive pas à réaliser qu'elle est là haut  :amour3: 

Tommy a été adopté,on est très très content.

Karine

----------

:Frown:  j'y pense aussi capucine et je ne décolère pas , tu sais toi combien je l'aimais cette belette bon courage à toi embrasse la puce

----------

::   tu es toujours dans mon coeur ma jolie

----------


## zezette

eh oui petite Kimba d'amour tu es à jamais dans mon coeur je ne peux oublier ton regard si confiant dans l'homme   ::   ::   ::  

Karine  :bisous3:

----------


## lilak

mon dieu quelle horreur   ::   ::   ::  
comment est ce possible ,mais dans quel monde vivons nous  :Frown:  
pauvre petite puce ,si mignonne et si gentil  :bisous3: 
monte vite aux paradis petit coeur   ::   ::   ::  
courage capucine  :bisous3:  ça doit être très dur

----------


## baben91

J'en pleure....   ::   ::    pauvre petite puce...    ::   comment peut-on faire ça je n'arriverai jamais à comprendre...  :Frown:   ça donne vraiment des envies de meurtres  :grrr: 

RIP ma belle   ::

----------


## concoy

merci de vous etre battus pour kimba
sa m enrage de voir qu elle est partie et que son tortionnaire vie tranquillement...
il le paiera tot ou tard  :demon:

----------


## virginie63

Cette petite puce n'est au moins pas partie sans savoir que les humains pouvaient aussi lui apporter de l'amour   :amour: 
Bon courage a vous!! Je suis sure que de là ou elle est, elle pense a vous!!! Ils méritent le paradis, bien plus que certains hommes!!

----------


## Ambre76

Je n'étais pas sur ce site en Mai et je viens tomber sur l'histoire de la petite Kimba....et j'en suis bouleversée...le coeur qui saigne... Pauvre petite Puce...Sa joliesse et son si beau regard n'aurons même pas attendri son boureau.... Un grand regard douloureux plein d'étonnement devant la connerie et la méchanceté incroyable de certains humains... Et son départ laisse un grand vide dans le coeur si généreux qui l'avait recueillie. Bravo Capucine...Au travers de vos larmes, ne perdez pas de vue que vous lui avez donné en peu de temps, un amour immense qu'elle aura eu le bonheur de connaître au cours de sa si brève vie et maintenant d'où elle est, elle veille sur vous et votre famille... et sur ses petits amis.  :amour3:   Je vous embrasse...

----------


## marketa66

A chaque fois que je me conecte sur Rescue, je me démande si je suis prête psychologiquement d'aller dans la rubrique " Ils n'ont pas eu de chance "...
Et aujourd'hui je me sentais prête et je suis tombée sur l'histoire de Kimba - ce petit amour avec ces yeux magnifique remplis de tristesse, victime de l'homme, qui a quand même eu un peu de chance dans sa petite vie toute courte qui a commencé par tant de souffrance...
Mon Dieu, je suis encore en train d'écrire ces ligne en pleurant...
Je ne trouve pas les mots pour exprimer ma tristesse...    :Frown:  

Merci à ses sauveteurs qui ont fait le maximum pour ELLE   :amour:

----------

j'ai vu cette histoire hier en effet moi aussi et je n'ai pas pu tout de suite mettre un comm d'encouragement mème si cet évènement date un peu a présent ... pauvre louloutte!merci déja de t'être occupée d'elle ainsi ... je ne pensaispas honnètement qu'a l'ile de la réunion beaucoup de gens se préoccupaient de petits chiens ... il faut dire qu'il y en a tellement ça n'est pas facile!j'y vais presque tous les ans voir ma famille et c'est chaque fois un déchirement!! repose en paix petite kimba, toi si jolie et si bien reccueillie ...   ::

----------


## brilyn

je viens de lire cette horrible histoire...j'ai craqué pour ses beaux yeux...j'ai pleuré avec les miens.....

----------


## lucky_lucky

j'ai lis toute l'histoire    ::    même si elle date d'il y a 9 mois ça me dégoute   :beurk:   dire qu'elle aurait pu vivre encore 9 mois depuis...je sais pas je l'imagine comment elle serait maintenant s'il y aura pas eu des gens sans scrupules qui avaient cassé tout son intérieur...jusqu'à son petit coeur...   ::  
pauvre puce...   :Frown:  
j'éspère que t'es mieux tout là haut...

----------


## Okirat

je les maudit ces gens là.. Mais le destin s'en chargera...
On ne récolte que ce qu'on sème.. Ils le payeront un jour.. J'en suis sure  :demon:

----------


## titou71

Même si les mois passent je n'oublie pas cette jolie Kimba.
Je crois qu'elle a marqué beaucoup de gens
J'espère que tu es heureuse où tu es Kimba   ::

----------


## dog-sitting

En tout cas ce que tu as fait pour elle c'est vraiment magnifique!   ::      Elle a eu de la chance d'être tombée sur toi!   :Embarrassment: k:    Encore bravo pour tout ce que tu as fait pour elle et j'espère que ses c** d'humain  :grrr:  (si on peut encore les appeler comme ça) seront punis (la roue tourne comme on dit...le destin se chargera de les faire payer)

----------


## rosenoire

je viens de lire cette histoire...

je fais que pleurer depuis tout à l'heure!

Capucine tu es quelqun de formidable qui aura tout donné pour sauver cette puce...

tu lui auras apporté l'amour qu'elle n'a jamais pu avoir    ::  

là où elle est, elle se souviendra à jamais de toi et je sais que c'est réciproque...

bravo à toi en tout cas!

pas beaucoup de personne se seraient autant investis    ::   ::  

gros bisous    ::   ::   ::   :bisous2:

----------

oui capucine est quelqu'un de très bien ,je t'aime ma kimba   ::

----------


## audrey bull

quelle triste histoire!!
c est affreux!
j ai tout lu et j en suis encore toute retournée!

----------


## miclo

je viens de lire cette très triste histoire, repose en paix Kimba, là haut les hommes ne te feront plus de mal, tu avais une si jolie tombine, prète à donner tant d'amour. En ce début d'année une grande pensée pour tout ceux qui n'ont pas eu de chance   :amour:

----------


## Doglover

Elle aura marqué énormément de gens pendant son petit passage sur terre par sa bonté, sa gentillesse et son regard, pauvre petite chose.  On pensera toujours à elle.

Tandis que les fumiers qui ont fait ça, personne ne se souviendra d'eux, ils ne valent rien.

Capucine, c'est formidable tout ce que tu as fait pour elle.   :calinou:

----------


## nadybool

oui je confirme ma petite kimba, tu as marquer enormément de monde durant ce triste passage sur terre...
Capucine a su se batre pour toi, pour te permettre de vivre, mais hélas, la vie elle même en a décider autrement... au moins, tu n'auras plus jamais a craindre de la soufrance qu'un humain peu aporter... j'éspére que là où tu es tu as su enfin étre heureuse sans soufrir... je sais que si tu avais pu, tu aurais dit a ta CAPUCINE a quel point te l'aimais et tu lui était reconnaissante d'avoir essayer de te sauver...
mes penssées sont en ce début d'année pour les petits malchanceux comme toi qui n'on pas pu s'en sortir... tu restera dans nos tétes et dans nos coeur toute notre vie...   ::

----------


## élisa23

:grrr:  :beurk: 

Pove tit coeur, la cruautée humaine n'a vraiment pas de limite ..   :suspect: 

Enrevoir nénétte, et merci Capucine de lui avoir fait vivre de bons instants ....   :amour:

----------


## adoratrice de toutous!

Je viens aussi de lire ce sujet et depuis je pleure comme une madeleine!! C'est horrible, pauvre petit ange!! elle était tellement mignonne!! Comment peut-on faire ça ?? Les hommes sont des monstres, c'est le genre de choses que je ne pardonne pas!!
Quand j'ai lu la première page j'étais déjà écoeurée, mais après avoir lu l'annonce de sa mort, je n'en pouvais plus!!!!
En tout cas ce qui compte c'est qu'elle aura été heureuse pendant quelques temps, mais c'est tellement dommage!! petit coeur qui ne demandait qu'à être aimé!
J'en peux plus, je pleure trop!    ::

----------


## Aimie

De même c'est horrible ce qui lui est arriver à cette petite! L'être humain peut parfois être pire que le  :demon: . Heureusement que d'autre comme Karine redonne l'espoir en l'humanité.

----------


## PHiNe-

Je découvre à peine cette histoire et forcément, comme beaucoup d'entre vous, je pense, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux   ::  

En tous cas j'admire le courage de la personne qui a essayé de la sauver.
C'est fou ce que l'être humain peut negliger les animaux    ::

----------


## adoratrice de toutous!

ça m'a vraiment marqué! un bout de chou pareil, comment peut-on lui faire de mal ? moi je vois ça je n'ai qu'une envie: lui faire plein de câlins!!

----------


## evy

je viens de lire ce post je suis ecoeurée je suis en larmes
merci karine pour ce que tu as fait pour cette petite cherie
ces personnes paierons un jour j'en suis certaine qu'ils brulent en enfer

----------


## Ines77

J'en suis malade.... J'arrête pas de pleurer depuis que j'ai lu son histoire.
Bravo pour tout ce que tu as fait pour cette petite puce Capucine... Tu sais elle devait souffrir, elle doit être mieux ou elle est malheureusement. 
Putain, j'ai honte d'être un humain ! 
Par contre, vous n'avez jamais remarqué qu'il y avait de la chance que pour les ordures.... je sais même pas si ces gens vont le payer.... 
Pourant ils le meritaient !

----------


## cheyenne

je viens de lire toute l'histoire. C'est incroyable le nombre de c.. sur terre  :grrr: 
heureusement qu'il existe des personnes comme toi CAPUCINE
Je t'envoie tout plein de bisous petite louloutte qui est au paradis.

----------


## love dog

j'ai lu l'histoire il y a un moment déjà, mais je n'avais pas le coeur à répondre tant j'étais dégoutée de ce qu'on a pu lui faire subir

Je lui rend un petit hommage ce soir, je pense à elle souvent, elle était si belle, malgré ses graves blessures intérieures, elle aura connu l'amour grâce à toi capucine.
Merci pour elle, pour tout ce que tu as fait

----------


## agnes-zouzou

j'ai honte de faire partie des "humains".........

----------

Aaah les salauds! Pardonnez mon language!!! Comment peut on faire ça à des animaux? Merde quoi! Ils ont un coeur qui bat, du sang qui passe dans leurs veines, ils pensent, ils ont une ame COMME NOUS!!!

Manquerais plus qu'on foute nos mômes dans des sacs poubelles tiens...

----------


## zorely

Bravo @ toi, 

tu lui a montré le bonheur de vivre sur cette terre en harmonie avec l'homme et je suis sure qu'elle te remercie de là ou elle est. Merci @ toi .
On t'aime kimba.

----------

:: un an et presqu'un mois et tu es toujours dans nos coeur ma jolie petite étoile , veille sur ta fée   :amour:

----------


## k974

je pense tjs à toi, kimba, ça fera deux ans,
je passe chaque jour devant l'endroit où on t'a déposé ds ton sac plastique,
Je sais que tu me regardes qd je sauve un toutou de la rue
je t'   ::

----------


## cycy

Je sais que de la haut ta petite Kimba te regardes et protèges ses copains. 

Elle a connu l'amour la chaleur d'un foyer et le bonheur des caresses. malheureusement ce fut de courtes durées mais a eu cette chance la que d'autres non pas.

Bravo encore capucine

----------


## PereMalo

Je découvre ce Post que je viens de lire en intégralité et j'ai le coeur en miettes. Forcément, j'ai pleuré à chaudes larmes bien avant la fin !

Les meurtriers et les tortionneires danimaux sont des sociopathes ; on ne discute pas avec eux ! On les ignore car ils nont pas de coeur.

[center:2sb80w4h][/center:2sb80w4h]
Patrice.

----------


## boubouille

je vien aussi de decouvrir ce post et c'est vraiment ecoeurant jme retient mais j'ai les larmes aux yeux pauvre tite choupette je vois pas ses photos mais je pense que c'est elle sur ton avatar et son regard fait mal au coeur    ::  

les gens qui t'ont fait ça sont à gerber kimba   :beurk:

----------


## djerba62

Je viens de decouvrir cette histoire et comme vous tous je suis en larme...
Y a aps de mots, juste  qu'elle repose en paix et que de là haut elle nous aide à sauver tous les autres qui souffrent!

Bravo à vous qui vous en etes occupés, vous etes un ange!

----------


## abbymania

moi aussi je viens de lire toutes les pages c'est tellement, tellement cruel de faire sa ! C'est degueulasse la pauvre, en tout cas ton geste était super elle a passé les derniers temps de esa vie avec des personnes qui s'en occupait bravo    ::

----------


## Nala77

Karine, il me semble que ça va faire 3 ans (et non 2) que Kimba est partie au paradis... Puisque cela va faire 3 ans que je suis devenue végétarienne et que c'est son son histoire sur Auféminin qui m'a guidé jusqu'à Rescue!

Elle a aussi chamboulé ma vie...   ::  



Courage...  :bisous3:

----------


## k974

oui,tu as raison, c'est , je n'arrivais plus à écrire et je ne pouvais éditer après   ::  

karine

----------

